# Byung In Yun... and the Korean War.



## TSDTexan (Oct 7, 2016)

A notable student of Kanken Toyama was 


 
Byung In Yun (Yun or Yoon)
炳仁尹 who was one of  the two Koreans listed in the 1959 Karate-Do Taihokan "Shu Do Kan" register. 

It is well known among most KMA researchers looking in to the 5 Kwans that Byung In Yun disappeared during the Korean War in the early 1950′s. 


Kim Soo a student of Cho Lee Park and the founder of Chayon Ryu 自然流 (The Natural Way Style) of Houston, Texas located relatives of Grand Master Yun on a visit to South Korea in 2005. 

He was later contacted in 2006 from GM Yun’s son in North Korea, that Byung In Yun had died of lung cancer 3 April 1983. 

Two of Yun’s students went on to found two of Korea’s notable Kwans. 

Nam Suk Lee founded the Chung Mu Kwan 彰武館 Propagation of the Military Training Hall in 1946 and Cho Lee Park founded the Kang Duk Kwan 講徳院 Arena for the Teaching of Virtue Training Hall in 1956. 

A third member of Yun’s many students, Jon Pyo Han, founded the Heung Mu Kwan 興武館 Prosperous Martial Hall in 1966.


...lung cancer...


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Oct 7, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> A notable student of Kanken Toyama was View attachment 20161
> Byung In Yun (Yun or Yoon)
> 炳仁尹 who was one of  the two Koreans listed in the 1959 Karate-Do Taihokan "Shu Do Kan" register.
> 
> ...


Nice, this is where my Lineage comes from thru Kang Duk Won. Cho Lee Park, Dr. Norman Rha, Robert Babich, Al Case(controversial matrixman here on MT). 
Of course we are the west coast KDW, and the name was changed to Kwon Bup due to the fact that Robert Babich chose not to join the TKD federation. Therefore he was nolonger able to carry the name. From what I understand, is that Bob picked the name from a book given to him by his instructor Dr. Rha simply called kwon bup...which means "Fist Method".

Its nice to see someone else, who knows about Yun.

Very cool, thank you.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 7, 2016)

Guthrie said:


> Nice, this is where my Lineage comes from thru Kang Duk Won. Cho Lee Park, Dr. Norman Rha, Robert Babich, Al Case(controversial matrixman here on MT).
> Of course we are the west coast KDW, and the name was changed to Kwon Bup due to the fact that Robert Babich chose not to join the TKD federation. Therefore he was nolonger able to carry the name. From what I understand, is that Bob picked the name from a book given to him by his instructor Dr. Rha simply called kwon bup...which means "Fist Method".
> 
> Its nice to see someone else, who knows about Yun.
> ...



拳法 in hanja... is also pronounced Kenpo in other languages.

Same same said different.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 7, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> 拳法 in hanja... is also pronounced Kenpo in other languages.
> 
> Same same said different.


_Quan fa_ (拳法) is another Chinese term for Chinese martial arts. 

It means "fist method" or "the law of the fist" (_quan_ means "boxing" or "fist" [literally, _curled hand_], and _fa_ means "law", "way" or "method"), although as a compound term it usually translates as "boxing" or "fighting technique." 

The name of the Japanese martial art Kenpō is represented by the same hanzi characters.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 8, 2016)

Guthrie said:


> Nice, this is where my Lineage comes from thru Kang Duk Won. Cho Lee Park, Dr. Norman Rha, Robert Babich, Al Case(controversial matrixman here on MT).
> Of course we are the west coast KDW, and the name was changed to Kwon Bup due to the fact that Robert Babich chose not to join the TKD federation. Therefore he was nolonger able to carry the name. From what I understand, is that Bob picked the name from a book given to him by his instructor Dr. Rha simply called kwon bup...which means "Fist Method".
> 
> Its nice to see someone else, who knows about Yun.
> ...


So have you trained directly with Al Case or just gone through his curriculum?

I am conflicted about him. He seems legit in some areas, yet almost kookish in others


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Oct 8, 2016)

Directly, and although he appears that way in his writings, its not so. I think people misunderstand that his writings are based on concepts. More of a method in organizing the techniques within systems for easier learning and a better understanding. That an combat use. 

Yes, he has restructured some aspects of his system but mostly poser techniques and unnecessary movement. But, I dont believe he has really altered it.

If you read his writings in a conceptual aspect, It makes more sense, as the concepts are the crux of the system.

This is in regards to his writings as well as the vids.

It should be noted that I have trained in a few systems, before training with him and his teaching did and has improved my art...at least when it comes to concepts in the martial arts.


----------

